# Looking for a singer



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello
In the middle of December 2015,my friend will have a birthday and we want to make him a surprise and invite someone to sing.
The event will happen in the restourant(his restourant) in Paphos.
We dont have any special requirements or songs to performs...................the most important is the singer to be positive person and to create positive atmosphere and everyone to enjoy the party,to smile,to laugh,to sing.................to become a good party.
If we are pleased with him,we will invite him back to sing on regular base.
1)Can you recommend me someone and where i can find a singer-from internet,newspapers,agencies.................?
2)What are the typical fees for this ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Torto said:


> Hello
> In the middle of December 2015,my friend will have a birthday and we want to make him a surprise and invite someone to sing.
> The event will happen in the restourant(his restourant) in Paphos.
> We dont have any special requirements or songs to performs...................the most important is the singer to be positive person and to create positive atmosphere and everyone to enjoy the party,to smile,to laugh,to sing.................to become a good party.
> ...


I would contact Aimie Flack via FB. They are friends of us. They work as wedding photographers but Aimie also sing on clubs and such. She has a lovely voice and her own equipment. They live in Kouklia, but are now on a holiday trip to Paris until 9th of November.

If you send her a message please tell me and I will her about it so she does not miss it


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Raphael does a great show and is currently appearing in numerous places in Paphos. You can check out whether you like him and his music first.

Raphael Orlando Tate

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree Raphael is brilliant.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I agree Raphael is brilliant.


I Have heard Raphael and I agree he's excellent.

You could also try Paphos based Martin Rhodes - he's an excellent singer and tends to do Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin and other 'swing' type songs which gets people singing too. His wife, Angela is a professional compère and party hostess and takes bookings for him. Give her a ring on 99856571 or email [email protected]


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I recommend Louise Vreony: https://www.facebook.com/louisecyprusentertainer/?fref=ts


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks.
Do you know,where i can find the phone or e-mail of Raphael ?
And what is the typical fee for 2-3 hours singing ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Torto said:


> Thanks.
> Do you know,where i can find the phone or e-mail of Raphael ?
> And what is the typical fee for 2-3 hours singing ?


I have sent you his phone number by PM in response to the PM you sent me.

Pete


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I have sent you his phone number by PM in response to the PM you sent me.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete


----------

